# Master of Muppets.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol:

best bit about 4.10 onwards.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Brilliantly funny :thumb:

Beaker as Hetfield -


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great Vid! Metallica (the first 5 albums) rules!

There are some excellent "take offs" too. We'll have to ask Ming if he has a 2nd career on the quiet now he's retired! :lol:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

We went to see the real deal at Yas Arena here in Abu Dhabi a couple of weeks ago.....wow what a blinding show for their first ever gig in the middle east!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Animal on Drums :devil:  :thumb:


----------

